# The idiots of America



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just an example of what we're dealing with these days:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

More stupidity....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

And more....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very sad !!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i love his videos

they always show how ignorant this younger generation has become

in most of his videos the only ones that stand up against him are older folks who understand the real world


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

so sad to see this....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have seen his videos before... It makes me sick to think what our country will be like in the future...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

jaw-dropping and disgraceful as an American and Veteran


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

These are disgraceful , we seem to get less patriotic and more ignorant with every generation. There are exceptions to this though they are getting fewer and fewer as time goes by.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't the schools teach any history any more. This is really sad that the younger generations don't have a clue about the real world. No wonder why idiots get elected to offices.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Simply pathetic!!! Lemmings of the world!!


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

/me sighs

What did you expect from the sheeple?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> Don't the schools teach any history any more. This is really sad that the younger generations don't have a clue about the real world. No wonder why idiots get elected to offices.


There in lies the problem. The school systems are teaching socialist ideals and not teaching the truth. This is the result of thirty plus years of left leaning taught in our schools.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

wow that penn and teller video realy shows how people are willing to jump on the band wagon

with out knowing what the band is playing


----------

